# hello friends..



## reedwoodturning (Nov 1, 2011)

I am new to the site. And since I am a woodturner and will dominantly be posting in This thread I thought I would introduce myself here. Look foreword to chatting with everyone and hope to gain a little wisdom..


----------



## rb142 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome - now, Gotta have some pics! Show us your work.


----------



## swift4me (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome

I'm a turner as well, mostly duck, goose and predator calls and a few small bowls. No pens, and my lathe won't do big stuff. Show us some of your work.

Pete


----------

